# problemi di librerie con rox file manager

## teknux

salve a tutti, avevo intenzione di provare rox file manager (rox.sf.net), quindi ho lanciato "emerge rox" che ha scaricato i file necessari. ma al momento di compilare rox, si è bloccato sul configure dicendo che le librerie gtk => 2.0.1 non erano presenti. eppure io ho installato le gtk versione 2.0.9! qualcuno ha idea di come potrei risolvere (temo un downgrade...).

grazie a tutti

tek

----------

## xlyz

vai tranquillo

di solito tiene tutte e due le versioni

----------

## teknux

in realtà ho anche le 1.2.x

per prova le ho appena disinstallate e ho provato a rilanciare

emerge rox

ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore, non capisco davvero...

----------

## xlyz

copia e incolla il testo esatto, così è più chiaro

----------

## teknux

ok ecco quello che succede quando do "emerge rox":

```

root@shock /home/teknux # emerge rox

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-misc/rox-1.3.2-r2 to /

>>> md5 ;-) rox-1.3.2.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rox-1.3.2.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/rox-1.3.2-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install rox-1.3.2-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/rox-1.3.2-r2/image/ category app-misc

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/rox-1.3.2-r2/image/usr/share/ROX-Filer... please wait...

creating cache ./config.cache

checking that pkg-config runs... yes

checking that gtk+-2.0 (version >= 2.0.1) is installed... no

configure: error: Package is not installed

Compile failed

Press Return...

<premo return>

make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

man:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/rox-1.3.2-r2/image/

>>> Merging app-misc/rox-1.3.2-r2 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

>>> /usr/share/Choices/

<snip>

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> app-misc/rox-1.3.2-r2 merged.

>>> Recording app-misc/rox in "world" favorites file...

 app-misc/rox

    selected: none

   protected: 1.3.2-r2

     omitted: none

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date

```

in pratica è come se lo avesse installato ("which rox" risponde...), ma se provo a lanciare il binario rox riparte il merge e si riblocca...

non capisco proprio cosa accada...

----------

## teknux

aggiungo inoltre che anche un altro pacchetto che utilizza le gtk2 non si compila, si tratta delle libreirie gtk2 per xfce (il pacchetto dovrebbe chiamarsi xfce-gtk2-engines, comunque basta fare emerge -s xfce per trovarlo, ora non sto sul pc con gentoo). a quanto pare quindi non mi si compilano i pacchetti che usano le gtk2, tutti i pacchetti che invece usano le gtk 1.2.x non hanno mai dato problemi... bah!

----------

## teknux

a quanto pare le gtk2 "c'erano per finta" erano nel sistema ma non venivano correttamente individuate, le ho tolte e poi rimesse, si è compilato tutto per bene  :Smile: 

----------

